# Download Speed



## HigH_HawK (28. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

Ich entschuldige mich schon einmal im voraus wenn es dies Thema schon gibt, jedoch habe ich nichts im Forum gefunden (vielleicht die falschen Worte benutzt).

Ich habe einen Root Server, auf dem biete ich auch downloads an, ich habe im Monat 6000GB frei, wie kann ich es nun anstellen das Leute mit mehr als 1MB runterladen können.

Ist dies Serverseitig oder hat dies mehr mit dem Benutzer seinem Rechner zu tun 

Ich danke schonmal für jede Hilfe die ich bekommen kann.

Mit Freundlischen Grüßen

HigH_HawK


----------



## D@nger (29. April 2006)

Hallo,
wie mit mehr als 1MB? 1 MB pro Sekunde oder 1MBit pro Sekunde?


----------



## Gumbo (29. April 2006)

Hast du deinem Anbieter dieses Anliegen schon unterbreitet? Der wird dir sicherlich besser erklären können, was alles möglich ist.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. April 2006)

Wenn ein Anbieter Server mit 6000GB Traffic anbietet, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die gesamte Anbindung mehrfach überbucht ist, d.h. dass für einen Server niemals 100 MBit/s zur Verfügung stehen, sondern nur ein Bruchteil dessen, da besagte Server ansonsten ja nicht zum Dumpingpreis (ich vermute) angeboten werden könnten.

Wenn du eine 100 MBit/s als garantierte, exklusive Bandbreite gebucht hast (und dafür entsprechend bezahlt hast), solltest du deinen Anbieter auf seine vertraglichen Leistungen hinweisen.

Ansonsten wird da kaum etwas machbar sein.


----------

